# Vehicle preference



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am just wondering if there are any of you out there that own the new 4 door dodge pickup with or without the hemi.... I have always been a chev./GMC guy but I am near or at that stage in life where I am sick of getting kids in the back seat through the small jump doors and I am real leary of the Avalanch. So..... let me know what your vehicle likes and dislikes are for a four door pickup. Chev 2500, Avalanch, dodge, or dare I say it.....Ford. uke: Thanks for the input.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

A good friend of mine bought a avalanche last year...I made fun of him at first but after driving and riding in it...It turned out to be a very nice vechile...I am considering getting one myself....


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a friend who has the 4 door Powerstroke f250. Very nice truck, drives, rides and runs well. Full size be makes it a tight squeeze in certain parking situations. I have never riden in the Avalanche. I thought it was stupid looking (but a good concept) at first but have warmed up to them. I like the looks and the power available on the Dodges' but have heard alot of horror stories about the trannies (since the 90's). I am not sure if these issues got corrected or not. ALOT of people needing to replace trannies around the 100K mark.
My next truck will be a 4 dr also. Let us know what you get and how you like it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love the Chevy's!!!! My Buddy's have fords and I think they ride like a bucket of rocks. But people are people and we never agree on one thing.I'm in the process right now of looking for a 1999 Chevy silverado extended cab Z71 in the 14,500 price range, If any of you guys happen to stumble across one just PM me, thanks.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

All of the different brands of pickups have there good points and bad points.Automatic transmissions in dodge trucks are supposed to be to light for there 1/2 ton trucks,same with 96-99 chevy/GMC pickups.The big thing on automatics is never pull anything in overdrive and regular maintanence,flush and fill is a must.Dodge trucks are very poor as far as fuel economy goes,9-12m/g,chevy 15-18m/g(maybe Chris can give more info on this).Ford is supposed to have the best diesel out there,but is a diesel worth the all the extra $$$ if you dont plan on hauling heavy loads often.As far as reliability,I have two friends that are mechanics that work on foreign and domestic vehicles.They both drive excusivly toyota.They claim nothing else out there compares to the reliability etc. and one of the guys has a toyota pickup with 200,000 miles on it with zero problems.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Chevy has dropped brownie points with me. Cost me over $700 on repairs yesterday. :roll: Nothing expected, just one thing after another failed Friday morning.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,What happened to your pickup?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

The GMC is still holding strong!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

TOYOTA!


----------

